# Yesterday



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I drove down to NY to meet up with my Faelan's co-owner and breeder to practice some obedience run thru's. I had the Xterra loaded with 15 wooden gates, 20 stanchions, obedience jumps and agility jumps. Plus all 3 dogs.

After an adventuresome trip, I arrive at the park and we set up the obedience ring (which the wind kept knocking over so we ended up leaving on the ground). There is an elderly gent with a companion and a lab. The man was throwing the lab a tennis ball while on a 50 foot line and he moved away a bit when he saw what we were doing. 

So Faelan's turn to do an Open routine comes and I walk over to the gent and ask if perhaps he wouldn't mind moving closer to our setup? He thought he needed to be quiet, but I assured him our dogs could really use the distractions. He really seemed pleased and started whaling the ball closer and closer until his ball was landing near or on the gates! What a great session we had. Heeling distractions, retrieving distractions etc. The park rangers cam through and watched for a bit as well.

But the really neat part? This man's companion tried to have the guy to sit although he was having a great time. Why? This man was in remission after 9 months of cancer treatment!! AND, the gent with the dog is entered next weekend in Pre Novice so we asked if he'd like to do a routine (he declined) and sits & downs (he accepted). I think after he saw Ms Towhee he regretted not doing a run thru since I think he may have thought his dog wasn't ready. And he thanked us for letting him help - what a beautiful man!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That sounds like a terrific session, on all accounts!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

What a great story! Wishing him the best success ever! 
Sharon when are you showing?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> But the really neat part? This man's companion tried to have the guy to sit although he was having a great time. Why? This man was in remission after 9 months of cancer treatment!! AND, the gent with the dog is entered next weekend in Pre Novice so we asked if he'd like to do a routine (he declined) and sits & downs (he accepted). I think after he saw Ms Towhee he regretted not doing a run thru since I think he may have thought his dog wasn't ready. And he thanked us for letting him help - what a beautiful man!


This is awesome<:


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

What a truly wonderful story! I am so glad you shared it, as it reminds us how much we have to be thankful for!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> What a great story! Wishing him the best success ever!
> Sharon when are you showing?


Perhaps next weekend. I haven't received my numbers yet and it is limited entry. Should be interesting since I spent a lot of time concentrating on field and should have spent more on obedience LOL The finer points of heeling, fronts and finishes have not quite recovered but we'll see what happens


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

A heart-warming story. Some days are just the best, without even trying!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

This is great. I love when dogs bring people together, even for a few minutes.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have to say, if I ever just happened to randomly run into somebody that was also doing obedience when I was out somewhere training, I just might start choking I'd be so excited!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I have to say, if I ever just happened to randomly run into somebody that was also doing obedience when I was out somewhere training, I just might start choking I'd be so excited!


I think the GRF has a new member from your city. Maybe she will want to do obedience with her young Golden.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Perhaps next weekend. I haven't received my numbers yet and it is limited entry. Should be interesting since I spent a lot of time concentrating on field and should have spent more on obedience LOL The finer points of heeling, fronts and finishes have not quite recovered but we'll see what happens


I am sure you guys will be wonderful! Best of luck and let us know if you made it so we can cheer you on!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that is SO cool!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Made it in to both shows - am & pm  Send good vibes LOL

Plus just back from the Doctor, and the thyroid dosage appears correct; losing weight YAY other results weren't available yet (probably a good thing since my diet has had major 'presents' to myself), but they didn't say anything about my Blood Pressure either YAY YAY


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

You guys will do great! What a really heartwarming story and I hope the gentleman and his dog do well too. Good doctor report!


----------

